# 

## kinderch

Witam,

wiem, że temat był wałkowany ale jest sporo różnych odpowiedzi z różnych lat. 

Ze względu na zamówienie okien do jutra muszę podjąć decyzję.

W projekcie mam 15 cm styropianu podłogowego i 7 cm wylewki. 

Firma, która ma robić ogrzewanie mówi, że najlepiej dać 20 cm styropianu i 6 cm wylewki.

Kierownik budowy i wykonawca twierdzą, że 15 cm styropianu to już "od diabła" i nie warto więcej, bo podłoga może bardziej siadać. 

I jak być tu teraz mądrym? Które rozwiązanie jest lepsze? 20 cm czy 15 cm? A może 15 cm ale lepszego, żeby odpowiadał 20 cm "zwykłego" z lambdą 0,036? 
Jaka wysokość wylewki? Firma od ogrzewania twierdzi, że 6 cm starczy. 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc. Do jutra jestem na etapie, że mogę tutaj jeszcze coś dostosować, zmienić itd.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Można dać i metr grubości bo są też tacy co prawda tylko tak doradzają tylko po co ? wg mnie 15 cm styknie bo ciepło raczej do góry idzie nie w dół , ważniejszy jest strop od góry

----------


## kinderch

Oczywiście, że można metr. Ale do pewnego momentu jest sens dać więcej, bo da nam to jakieś korzyści. Tylko pytanie właśnie gdzie jest ta granica tego co warto zrobić?  :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Ja dałem 10 bo tyle mogłem i nie zauważyłem negatywów żadnych

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Witam,
> 
> wiem, że temat był wałkowany ale jest sporo różnych odpowiedzi z różnych lat. 
> 
> Ze względu na zamówienie okien do jutra muszę podjąć decyzję.
> 
> W projekcie mam 15 cm styropianu podłogowego i 7 cm wylewki. 
> 
> Firma, która ma robić ogrzewanie mówi, że najlepiej dać 20 cm styropianu i 6 cm wylewki.
> ...


Na Twoim miejscu położyłbym 15 cm styro o lepszej lambdzie i 7 cm wylewki. Jeśli planujesz OP, to przy grubszym styropianie będą mniejsze straty ciepła. Natomiast grubsza wylewka będzie mocniejsza i przy OP będzie dłużej oddawać ciepło.

----------


## kinderch

> Na Twoim miejscu położyłbym 15 cm styro o lepszej lambdzie i 7 cm wylewki. Jeśli planujesz OP, to przy grubszym styropianie będą mniejsze straty ciepła. Natomiast grubsza wylewka będzie mocniejsza i przy OP będzie dłużej oddawać ciepło.


Okej, tylko piszesz, że 15 cm byś położył ale przy grubszym styropianie są mniejsze straty. Jak się do tego odnieść? Te 15 cm to już jest "gruby" wystarczający, czy lepiej więcej?
Jeżeli stanie na 15 cm to na pewno o lepszej lambdzie. Tylko czy to wyjdzie na to samo jeśli chodzi o utrzymanie ciepła w stosunku do 20?

----------


## Kaizen

Zależy, czym chcesz teraz grzać i jak przewidujesz przyszłość (co do cen ciepła i sposobu grzania).
Grubsza wylewka to większa akumulacyjność - czyli wytrzymasz dłużej z wyłączonym ogrzewaniem nie zauważając, że jest wyłączone. To istotne zwłaszcza dla grzejących prądem w G12(w) czy G13.

W zależności od kosztu kWh możesz policzyć, czy dołożenie 1cm styropianu czy x zł do lepszej lambdy Ci się zwróci w określonym okresie czasu. Ale znowu - co z przyszłością? Jak się zmienią ceny? Dołożenie w przyszłości styropianu na elewację jest może niezbyt tanie, ale dużo tańsze, niż pod posadzkę. Więc IMO lepiej dać tu ciut lepiej, niż wynikałoby z dzisiejszego rachunku opłacalności.

Wg projektu miałem mieć 20cm izolacji i 6cm wylewki. Ponieważ zamierzam grzać prądem daję 18cm EPS 0,030 i 8cm, a nawet trochę więcej wyjeżdżając na progi, wylewki.

To, że budowlańcy zazwyczaj prezentują poglądy z epoki śmieciuchów to niestety standard. Nie słuchaj ich porad w temacie izolacji - zwłaszcza, jak nie chcesz grzać źródłem ciepła o najtańszej kWh.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Okej, tylko piszesz, że 15 cm byś położył ale przy grubszym styropianie są mniejsze straty. Jak się do tego odnieść? Te 15 cm to już jest "gruby" wystarczający, czy lepiej więcej?
> Jeżeli stanie na 15 cm to na pewno o lepszej lambdzie. Tylko czy to wyjdzie na to samo jeśli chodzi o utrzymanie ciepła w stosunku do 20?


Tak napisałem, bo w swoim poście zasugerowałeś tylko dwie wersje grubości styropianu nad którymi się zastanawiasz. 
Tak jak Kaizen wyżej napisał, jeśli będziesz miał podłogówkę to lepiej dać grubszą warstwę styro. U siebie na parterze mam dwie warstwy, frezowanego, szarego styropianu o łącznej grubości 17 cm (izolacja od gruntu). Na piętrze 10 cm, w dwóch warstwach. Ze względu na akumulację ciepła, grubość posadzki od 10 do 12 cm.

----------


## kinderch

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. 

Będę grzał gazem. Dom robię dla siebie i na długie lata więc zależy mi na tym aby był jak najlepszy. 
Czyli sugerujecie jednak 20 cm styropianu? 
Co do sterowania to dostałem info, że najlepiej jest mieć cały czas stała temperaturę. Na początku sezonu grzewczego się odpala i do końca jest włączone grzanie. Więc podejrzewam, że tak będzie chociaż wiadomo, że na noc można temperaturę obniżyć o np. 2 stopnie, tylko czy przy podłogówce to ma sens? 
Posadzkę mi sugerują między 6 a 8 cm. Może Krakowskim targiem 7 cm?  :tongue: 
Czyli 20 cm styropianu i 7 cm wylewki?

----------


## kerad85

Zależy ile masz miejsca do otworów okiennych. Nie możesz chyba dać 15+7 cm lub 20 cm + 6cm, bo to zupełnie różen wartości. Ja dałbym wylewkę min. 8 cm i jak najwięcej ocieplenia. Jeśli nie ma za dużo to wtedy dać lepszy materiał (np. grafitowy styropian).

----------


## kinderch

Jestem na tym etapie, że mogę dać nawet pół metra styropianu.  :tongue:  Jeszcze nie zalali fundamentów. Ale wole o tym myśleć teraz, żeby nie znaleść się w sytuacji, że tego wyboru już nie będzie. A muszę wiedzieć do jutra, bo w promocji zamawiam okna i muszą znać wysokość wylewki.  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Odpowiednie, zdrowe podejście do tematu.
Podobnie jak kolega kerad85 sugeruję min.j 8 cm grubości posadzki.

----------


## Kaizen

> A muszę wiedzieć do jutra, bo w promocji zamawiam okna i muszą znać wysokość wylewki.


Z tym się tak nie spiesz. Na 99,99% do wiosny będą lepsze promocje. Wiesz, w czym pośpiech jest dobry  :wink: 
Okna lepiej zamawiać jak jest co zmierzyć.

----------


## kinderch

Dziękuję Wam za odpowiedzi. Chyba wtedy stanie na 20 cm styropianu i 8 cm wylewki. 
Oczywiście jak ktoś ma jeszcze rady czy sugestie to śmiało piszcie.  :cool:

----------


## StaszekL

podepnę się pod pytanie ,  mam płytę fundamentowa   , pod nią jest 10 cm xps czy na gore płyty pod podłogowe ogrzewanie starczy 5 cm xps ?

----------


## Darkat

> podepnę się pod pytanie ,  mam płytę fundamentowa   , pod nią jest 10 cm xps czy na gore płyty pod podłogowe ogrzewanie starczy 5 cm xps ?


A okna w tym domu są jakieś. A wylewkarz z pomiarami był. A zamiast XPS wystarczy EPS najlepiej klasy 100.
Po pomiarach będzie wiadomo ile. No i przede wszystkim co projekt przewiduje i co budowlańcy już zmajstrowali.

----------


## StaszekL

> A okna w tym domu są jakieś. A wylewkarz z pomiarami był. A zamiast XPS wystarczy EPS najlepiej klasy 100.
> Po pomiarach będzie wiadomo ile. No i przede wszystkim co projekt przewiduje i co budowlańcy już zmajstrowali.


A co wylewkarz ma mierzyć ?  W tym pomieszczeniu będą duże drzwi balkonowe i wejściowe . Co do xpsa to przemawia do mnie jego większa twardość

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Wylewkarz mierzy ile cm jest od chudziaka do otworów drzwiowych/okiennych i podaje Tobie ile jest cm łacznie a ty deydujesz jakie proporcje (styropian, wylewka, klej, gres...deska, panel itp). Masz przecież jakieś otwory przygotowane przez te drzwi/okna? Schody masz wylane, bo to też ma wpływ na wylewkę, żeby nie było, że pierwszy schodek jest 5 cm wyższy lub niższy niż pozostałe.

XPS niepotrzebny, wystarczy dobry EPS 100, 120

----------


## kinderch

> Wylewkarz mierzy ile cm jest od chudziaka do otworów drzwiowych/okiennych i podaje Tobie ile jest cm łacznie a ty deydujesz jakie proporcje (styropian, wylewka, klej, gres...deska, panel itp). Masz przecież jakieś otwory przygotowane przez te drzwi/okna? Schody masz wylane, bo to też ma wpływ na wylewkę, żeby nie było, że pierwszy schodek jest 5 cm wyższy lub niższy niż pozostałe.
> 
> XPS niepotrzebny, wystarczy dobry EPS 100, 120


Niektórzy, jak np. ja, zamawiają okna zanim stoją mury więc schody, wysokość posadzki jest jeszcze do zmieniania.  :smile:

----------


## Bepo

> Niektórzy, jak np. ja, zamawiają okna zanim stoją mury więc schody, wysokość posadzki jest jeszcze do zmieniania.


Jasne, ale przecież propozycje styro do wylewki mogą pozostać w tej samej wysokości, co finalna podłoga w projekcie.  :smile:  My zwiększyliśmy o 3 cm grubość styropianu, żeby poszło mniej m3 anhydrytu, ale finalnie podłoga jest na takim samym poziomie, jaki był wpisany w projekt.

----------


## Robaczywy

U mnie będzie 15cm, ale piany ZK, wcześniej planowałem 20cm styro. Wylewki 8cm. W oryginale był 12cm styro i 5cm wylewki, przestrzeń powiększamy kopiąc niżej pod chudziaka.

----------


## Arktur

Ciekawy temat, od kilku dni kopię sieć i szukam złotego środka. Co prawda mój projekt zakłada mniej optymalne rozwiązanie, czyli wylanie chudziaka poniżej górnego poziomu ścian fundamentowych oraz 10 cm styropianu, do tego bez ogrzewania podłogowego, ale szukam jak wcisnąć dodatkowe 20 cm termoizolacji + 7-8 cm wylewki z ogrzewaniem. Niestety nie zmieniłem wysokości domu podczas adaptacji, dlatego mogę powiększyć wysokość maksymalnie o 2%. Pewnie zredukuję wysokość ubitego piasku, zwiększę warstwę styropianu i wysokość pomieszczeń o te 2%. Kluczem jest dobra izolacja i minimalna wysokość pomieszczeń (na gotowo) 270 cm.

----------


## jaworowe_drewno

Arktur, widziałem w innym temacie, że masz zamiar budować wg projektu Z301, identycznie jak ja, z tym, że ja mam wersję NF40, więc mogę powiedzieć Ci jak tam zostało to zaplanowane, od dołu jest podsypka z piasku, 20cm, 20cm styropianu, wylewka 10cm, 10cm styropianu, wylewka 5cm z odgrzewaniem i wykończenie, Dodatkowo ściany fundamentowe izolowane obustronnie. Wiec generalnie trzeba by pójść w dół z całością.
Offtop - pytałem w innym temacie innego budującego Z301 ale pomyślałem, że spytam również Ciebie - czy byłbyś skłonny podzielić się detalami wykonania ścian fundamentowych ze swojego projektu, powinieneś mieć trzy rysunki, podobnie jak i ja, chciałbym zobaczyć jakie są różnice - mogę się odwdzięczyć tym samym :smile:

----------


## Arktur

> Arktur, widziałem w innym temacie, że masz zamiar budować wg projektu Z301, identycznie jak ja, z tym, że ja mam wersję NF40, więc mogę powiedzieć Ci jak tam zostało to zaplanowane, od dołu jest podsypka z piasku, 20cm, 20cm styropianu, wylewka 10cm, 10cm styropianu, wylewka 5cm z odgrzewaniem i wykończenie, Dodatkowo ściany fundamentowe izolowane obustronnie. Wiec generalnie trzeba by pójść w dół z całością.
> Offtop - pytałem w innym temacie innego budującego Z301 ale pomyślałem, że spytam również Ciebie - czy byłbyś skłonny podzielić się detalami wykonania ścian fundamentowych ze swojego projektu, powinieneś mieć trzy rysunki, podobnie jak i ja, chciałbym zobaczyć jakie są różnice - mogę się odwdzięczyć tym samym


Bardzo dziękuję za informacje. Przejdźmy na PW, aby nie robić OT  :smile:

----------


## wojtf23

Panowie powiedzcie mi czy anhydryt ma taka samą akumulacyjność jak normalna wylewka. Wiadomo, że anhydryt szybko się nagrzewa ale czy nie będzie szybko tracił temp.???

----------


## Arturo72

> Panowie powiedzcie mi czy anhydryt ma taka samą akumulacyjność jak normalna wylewka. Wiadomo, że anhydryt szybko się nagrzewa ale czy nie będzie szybko tracił temp.???


Jasne,że anhydryt szybko oddaje temp czyli nie będzie akumulował ciepła ale jak nie nastawiasz się na grzanie taryfowe to w niczym nie przeszkadza.

----------


## wojtf23

Panowie mam pytanie w projekcie od chudziaka do stanu z podłogami tzn. z parkietem / terrakotą mam 19cm natomiast w opisie jest opisane: 
- folia izolacyjna 
- ocieplenie 8cm 
- folia polietylenowa 
- gładź cementowa 4cm 
- wylewka samopozimujaca 0,5-1 cm
- podłoga (terrakota, parkiet). Zakładam, że z 2cm

Łącznie bez tych folii wychodzi mi 15 cm z podłogą. Czy to jest dobrze opisane??? Pytam ponieważ chciałbym dołożyć styropianu do 15 cm i jastrych min. 8 cm. A jestem jeszcze przed wbiciem łopaty a chce już mniej więcej wszystko wiedzieć. Podłogówka będzie wszędzie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Podłogówka będzie wszędzie.


W projekcie nie wygląda na to, żeby przewidywał podłogówkę. Wylewka za cienka na to. Izolację też masz zaprojektowaną nędzną. Wg WT2017 podłoga na może mieć max U=0,3 Przy 8cm nawet najlepszego styropianu trudno tyle wyrobić. Czyli tutaj masz niezgodność z Rozporządzenie w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie. Zapytaj projektanta, czy ta podłoga spełnia wymagania z załącznika nr 2.

Rozmawiaj z projektantem co do podniesienia, bo dołożenie tych centymetrów to podniesienie wszystkiego wyżej (nadproży, stropu, budynku) przy zachowaniu tej samej wysokości wewnątrz. I nie daj się namówić na obniżenie chudziaka - chudziak ma być na równo ze ścianą fundamentową (równa powierzchnia nie do odróżnienia z wyglądu dla laika od płyty fundamentowej).

----------


## wojtf23

*Kaizen* wiesz co kupowałem plan w 2011. Teraz dopłacałem 250 zł żeby archipelag zrobił mi aktualizacje planu i robili właśnie żeby spełniało WT.  Myślałem, że dodadzą więcej styropianu ale nic się nie zmieniło w planie. W projekcie jest Ytong a on na wysokość ma 20 a ja myślałem o termalica gdzie on ma 25. Tak że patrząc mniej więcej wymiary by się wyrównały jak by dołożył styropianu. Odnośnie obniżania chudziaka to już czytałem. W projekcie mam 270 cm do stropu od podłogi (0,00) + 0,19 izolacje. Czyli jak bym dołożył do tych 19 cm przykładowo - dodatkowo 7 cm styro i 3 cm wylewki. To wychodzi 299 cm. czyli wychodzi 12 bloczków nie licząc spoin.

Głównie to mi chodziło o to jak sobie to poobliczać żeby potem na gotowo nie wyszło że zamiast np. 270 do sufitu wyjdzie 280.
Przesyłam zdjęcie.




Wyczytałem teraz w projektowanej charakterystyce energetycznej budynku że izolacja podłogi to Rockwool STROPROCK lambda 0,041 W/mK i grubość 8cm czyli by się zgadzało z planem.

----------


## Mareks77

> Panowie mam pytanie w projekcie od chudziaka do stanu z podłogami tzn. z parkietem / terrakotą mam 19cm natomiast w opisie jest opisane: 
> - folia izolacyjna 
> - ocieplenie 8cm 
> - folia polietylenowa 
> - gładź cementowa 4cm 
> - wylewka samopozimujaca 0,5-1 cm
> - podłoga (terrakota, parkiet). Zakładam, że z 2cm
> 
> Łącznie bez tych folii wychodzi mi 15 cm z podłogą. Czy to jest dobrze opisane??? Pytam ponieważ chciałbym dołożyć styropianu do 15 cm i jastrych min. 8 cm. A jestem jeszcze przed wbiciem łopaty a chce już mniej więcej wszystko wiedzieć. Podłogówka będzie wszędzie.


A po jakiego ..... jest Ci potrzebne te 8 cm jastrychu.
Podłoga cementowa z miksokreta pod ogrzewanie podłogowe ma z reguły 6,5 cm grubości, natomiast w przypadku anhydrytu grubość warstwy spada do 5,5 cm.
Jeśli zatrudnisz porządnych fachowców to wylewka samopoziomująca jest już Ci nie potrzebna.
Mając więc dostępne w projekcie 19 cm możesz spokojnie pokusić się o 10 - 11 cm styropianu w dwóch warstwach.
Poza tym jeśli faktycznie ma być ogrzewanie podłogowe to przy tak skromnej warstwie ocieplenia zastanowił bym się nad zasadnością parkietu jako okładziny.
Po pierwsze to ma on niestety swoją rezystancję termiczną a przy takiej grubości połączenie parkietu z terakotą lub inną okładziną ceramiczną tworzy problem w postaci uskoku który faktycznie musimy skompensować grubością wylewki.

Zamiast tego okładzinę wierzchnią zakładał bym na poziomie 1,5 cm co pozwoli zastosować zarówno panale podłogowe, finishparkiet oraz terakotę.

- folia
- ocieplenie 11 cm
- folia
- jastrych 6,5 cm
- folia z wygłuszeniem lub klej 1,6 - 2,5 mm
- okładzina wierzchnia 1,5 cm

Grubość jastrychu jest w tym przypadku uzależniony od grubości ocieplenia.

Mając 270 cm od stanu "0" do stropu dlatego 14 warstw Ytong 20 cm nawet razem z klejem 20,5 cm wyniesie 287 cm i 3 cm warstwa zaprawy murarskiej na start

----------


## wojtf23

* Mareks77* Ogrzewanie podłogowe będzie. Natomiast parkietu nie będę miał. Przecież nie będę robił tak jak projekt mówi. tylko dałem przykłady tak jak pisze w projekcie. Następne. Przecież wiadomo że nie będę dawał wylewki samopoziomującej bo jak będą robić jastrych to na gotowo. Kolejna rzecz to pisałem że w projekcie jest ytong a ja chcę termalica a termalica jest wyższa o 5cm. 

Chciałem 15 styropianu bo chcę pochować wszystko w izolacji włącznie z odkurzaczem centralnym. A odnośnie jastrychu to piszą różnie. Chociażby z tego powodu chciałem więcej żeby była lepsza akumulacyjność.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Tylko jedno to warstwy podłogi na gruncie a drugie to wysokość pomieszczeń/domu. Nie ma żadnego znaczenia z jakiego bloczka będziesz budował, czy 20 cm czy 25 cm. Nie powinno się zmieniać wysokości budynku bo to jest zmiana istotna i de facto powinna wymagać projektu zamiennego, trzeba zmienić wtedy wysokość schodów i inne rzeczy . 12 bloczków + spoiny tradycyjne (1 cm) to już masz z 310-312 cm.

----------


## Mareks77

> * Mareks77* . Kolejna rzecz to pisałem że w projekcie jest ytong a ja chcę termalica a termalica jest wyższa o 5cm. 
> 
> Chciałem 15 styropianu bo chcę pochować wszystko w izolacji włącznie z odkurzaczem centralnym. A odnośnie jastrychu to piszą różnie. Chociażby z tego powodu chciałem więcej żeby była lepsza akumulacyjność.


Niestety grubsza warstwa jastrychu niesie za sobą zarówno zalety w postaci jak to określasz akumulacyjności ale także i wady.
Taką warstwę należy jednak rozgrzać co pociąga za sobą zarówno zużycie opału oraz czas reakcji na spadek i wzrost temperatury.

Jeśli chodzi o dodatkową wastwę styropianu to stosując jednorodny materiał o grubości 25 cm dość trudno to będzie pogodzić ale jeśli stosował byś nadal Ytong 20 cm to 15 warstw daje nam 303 cm które po zagospodarowaniu 15 cm ocieplenia, 8 cm wylewki, 2 cm okładzina zewnętrzna i 1,5 cm tynku daje nam wysokość od "0" do stropu 275 cm.

Lub SOLBET 24 cm i wtedy 12 warstw daje nam 292 cm i odejmując warstwy 26,5 cm daje nam 265 cm
Wszelkie wysokości posadowienia okien i schodów np betonowych muszą być tu uwzględnione.

Odnośnie odstępstw w całkowitych wymiarach budynku  to 2% są tu dopuszczalne i nie są określone jako żadna zmiana istotna.

----------


## Kaizen

> Odnośnie odstępstw w całkowitych wymiarach budynku  to 2% są tu dopuszczalne i nie są określone jako żadna zmiana istotna.


Tyle, że dołożenie 10,5cm to 2% dla budynku o wysokości 5,25m.
A niech się jeszcze majstrowi nie zechce przycinać ostatniego pustaczka i zrobi o 4cm wyższą kondygnację czy cieśla się walnie odrobinę i więźba będzie też ze 4cm za wysoko i mamy kłopot.
Te 2% warto zostawić na niedokładność budowlańców, a nie od razu "zjeść" cały zapas warstwami posadzki.

----------


## wojtf23

To zostaje jedynie 12 bloczków po 25 cm z czego ostatnia warstwa bloczków przycięta na wysokość 15 cm. Czyli licząc  że średnio 11 bloczków na cienkiej spoinie będą miały po 25,3cm + 12 warstwa 15 cm + 3 cm zaprawy na start wychodzi = 296,3 - warstwy wykończeniowe 26,5 ( jak napisał *Mareks77*) Wyjdzie nie całe 270cm.

----------


## Walant

Witam, 
Powiedzcie mi proszę jakiej grubości macie wylewki i  z czego macie podłogi ( płytki,panele,drewno naturalne) ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam, 
> Powiedzcie mi proszę jakiej grubości macie wylewki i  z czego macie podłogi ( płytki,panele,drewno naturalne) ?


Wylewka 8-9cm ale rurki od podlogowki bezpośrednio na płycie,która ma grubość 25cm  :wink: 
80% to panele 8mm reszta kafle.

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie wylewka 10-12 cm, 60% powierzchni to deska, reszta powierzchni to terakota.

----------


## ketjof

U mnie:
parter - wylewka 10 cm a na niej tylko ~3 mm żywica epoksydowa+polimerobeton.
piętro - wylewka 7 cm a na niej wszędzie ( z wyjątkiem łazienki - 6m2- kafle) panele 10 mm.
Panele nie są żadnym problemem- jest to wręcz zaleta bo powodują późniejsze- bardziej stopniowe wypromieniowanie ciepła z wylewki. Ciepło można spokojnie dostarczać dużą mocą w nocnej  niskiej taryfie i nie ma problemów z przegrzewaniem pomieszczeń w nocy.

----------


## kinderch

A czemu nie można obniżyć chudziaka poniżej ściany fundamentowej?

----------


## Kaizen

> A czemu nie można obniżyć chudziaka poniżej ściany fundamentowej?


Bo masz wtedy marne szanse na trwale szczelne połączenie izolacji przeciwwilgociowej chudziaka i ściany oraz przybliżasz ścianę fundamentową (zazwyczaj gorzej izolowaną niż mur powyżej i w ogóle nie izolowaną od wewnątrz) do wylewki grzewczej przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym - więc fundujesz sobie mostek cieplny do gruntu.

----------


## kinderch

Ja mam chudziaka poniżej ściany fundamentowej 10 cm. Styropianu będzie 20 cm więc rurki i tak będą 10 cm powyżej ściany fundamentowej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja mam chudziaka poniżej ściany fundamentowej 10 cm. Styropianu będzie 20 cm więc rurki i tak będą 10 cm powyżej ściany fundamentowej.


Czyli o 10 mniej, niż mogłyby. Do tego 10cm sytorpianu to całkiem sporo, ale 10cm muru (który dużo lepiej przewodzi - nawet z BK, nie mówiąc o gorszych termicznie materiałach) - to o już większa strata.

Bo ciepło ma krótszą drogę ucieczki do gruntu nie tylko przez to, że ma 10cm "bliżej" przez styropian, ale też 10 cm "bliżej" przez ścianę.

I w imię czego? Po co tak ułatwiać ciepłu ucieczkę? A wystarczyło te 10cm ściany fundamentowej zastąpić murem nadziemia. Pewnie nawet taniej by wyszło - a na pewno cieplej i bezpieczniej w temacie hydroizolacji.

----------


## kinderch

Fundament jest ocieplony 20 cm, ściany też. Od podłogi będzie również 20 cm. Nie wydaje mi się, żeby wpływało to negatywnie, bo z każdej strony będzie styropian.

----------


## Kaizen

> Fundament jest ocieplony 20 cm, ściany też


Od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz? Wewnętrzne ściany fundamentowe (jak są) również? Z takim szastaniem styropianem jeszcze się nie spotkałem. Wątpliwa też jest stabilność chudziaka wylewanego na taki styropian (chyba, że dałeś EPS200 albo mocniejszy). No i styropian fajne ma parametry, jak jest suchy. A w gruncie suchy nie będzie.

----------


## kinderch

> Od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz? Wewnętrzne ściany fundamentowe (jak są) również? Z takim szastaniem styropianem jeszcze się nie spotkałem. Wątpliwa też jest stabilność chudziaka wylewanego na taki styropian (chyba, że dałeś EPS200 albo mocniejszy). No i styropian fajne ma parametry, jak jest suchy. A w gruncie suchy nie będzie.


Fundament od zewnątrz. Od podłogi będzie styropian 20 cm na chudziaku, pod ogrzewaniem podłogowym.

----------

